# Whats going on with all these 3rd party work orders



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

Lately ive been getting these left and right get 3rd party plumber roofer lead inspector to come out to property for bid approval then says to get a copy of letterhead with price and wants to pay the price i pay im sick of this i had one company who paid the plumber in advance i meet up with him allowed access to the house and i would make good money how do i get around tbis


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its call "Pimping the pimp." You don't get around it, you get away from it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Let your contractor know in advance that you will be adding a % to cover your expenses, troubles, and Nats discount. Then edit his quote. 

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/pdf-editor-pdf-files.html


I do not recommend changing quote without notifying contractor.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*You state your policy*

Mine goes something like this, we do not provide third party quotes. We are a licensed general contractor and reserve the right to use third party contractors at all times. You are always free to get third party bids on any and all work. Thank you for your understanding in this matter, and we apologize for any inconvenience.
They want to lock you in, have you finance the work, and accept any overruns or liabilities for the margin they dictate, [email protected]%$ That! Why should I be forced to either disclose my margin, or commit fraud to get what I want for my time?


----------



## melmatrix (Mar 15, 2015)

And then they hit me with followups stating the estimate the plumber provided was not detail enough then try to charge me late fees


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

melmatrix said:


> And then they hit me with followups stating the estimate the plumber provided was not detail enough then try to charge me late fees


 Please tell us who it is Core Logic was notorious for doing that.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Ohnojim said:


> Mine goes something like this, we do not provide third party quotes. We are a licensed general contractor and reserve the right to use third party contractors at all times. You are always free to get third party bids on any and all work. Thank you for your understanding in this matter, and we apologize for any inconvenience.
> They want to lock you in, have you finance the work, and accept any overruns or liabilities for the margin they dictate, [email protected]%$ That! Why should I be forced to either disclose my margin, or commit fraud to get what I want for my time?


As a matter of fact there are times when I refuse third party bids for same reason (for structural), other times I specifically want them as I sick from seeing adjusted bids and if I don't get the price I gave, well, can't do it, third party, go find someone else. I do edit third party bids to include of mark up. I don't tell my subs that I do it. I had been told that I should hire electrician since I keep sending third party bids for electrical, since my electrical bids were getting cut. Sure, I am going to hire licensed electrician on my parole. I have a list of people that lined up for interview to work for 15.00/hour. The reason I put structural on my letter head as they don't adjust them as they don't know how since "government" estimator isn't loaded or they can't find it, the rest they re-price. I still can't get over the fact that they try to reprice my bids and screw them. Don't like my bid - ask second estimate and see if it really was that bad. Also, when repricing happens they forget my mark up. So, I use 3rd party bids to maintain my pricing that makes sense. But again, there are different clients


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

cover2 said:


> Please tell us who it is Core Logic was notorious for doing that.


5 bros im sure


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

You can't work for a company that charges late fees and use 3rd party contractors. Where are the 3rd parties incentives to be on time, detailed, and or cost efficient? 

That is a recipes for failure.


----------

